# I wanted to share - cute horse w/ kitten picsI was working on Rascal's burrs when Kri



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That last one with the cat and your horse was precious 

We have a kitten that loves to snuggle up to my boy's legs.. while I'm trying to pick them lol..


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie. I LOVE kitties!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that's so sweet it made my teeth hurt!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww those are adorable!! Their like the calendar pictures, that I always thought seemed impossible to catch, and you caught it! Great work! Great photos!


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

So cute! The little kitty is adorable. Those are the moments that I never have a camera handy to capture. How did you manage? Beautiful job


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG that is so cute!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Takes big sniff, "Mmmmm what do you use on your fur, you smell delightful":lol:


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

cool pics  your cat and horse combination thing you have got going is awesome LOL

P.s i know this is off-toppic but i LOVE your avatar


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Not sure why part of the first sentence ended up being in the title - but oh well.

As for getting the pics - I had to yell at my husband to go get the camera because I didn't have it on hand. Thankfully the kitten was happy as a clam rubbing up against Rascal that when I put him on the ground he had to jump back up for more horsie rubs. Thankfully that gave me plenty of time for pics.

Chestnuts73 - thanks! Someone on this forum made it for me several years ago.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

That's so cute =) Your horses are beautiful as well.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

that's absolutly adorable!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ponehs and kittehs! Squeeeee!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

those pictures are absolutly adorable


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Love them! Especially the last ones with the kitten  Too cute!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

that tooooooooooo cute


----------

